# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  trucos con monedas

## jesus perez

con una mano normal veo que es dificil hacer el empalme basico con 
 monedas..
 ¿cuanto tiempo al dia creees que debo practicar para conseguir soltura ?

magicos saludos a todos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

En el BOBO se recomiendo que intentes tener una moneda empalmada lo maximo que puedas, y que cogas cosas, como vasos, etc. Asi poco a poco la naturalidad actuara por si misma.


El tiempo creo que es depende de lo que a cada persona le cueste adoptar la naturalidad suficiente.

----------


## Ella

hola, yo tb estoy aprendiendo con monedas y basicamente lo que hago es empalmar todo lo que pille: gomas, tazos, monedas, capuchones, todo...no me designo un tiempo exacto, simplemente lo hago, e intento hablar y coger cosas, girar bolis en el pulgar todo...con algo empalmado :D
besitos
ah, por cierto armand pracita numismagia desde hace 2 años  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

> En el BOBO se recomiendo que intentes tener una moneda empalmada lo maximo que puedas, y que cogas cosas, como vasos, etc..


DANIEL, como sabes tanto? eres increible!!!...pero tu no hacias cartas? y no era que solo te habias leido el canuto :Confused: 
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Iniciado por Daniel Quiles
> 
> En el BOBO se recomiendo que intentes tener una moneda empalmada lo maximo que puedas, y que cogas cosas, como vasos, etc..
> 
> 
> DANIEL, como sabes tanto? eres increible!!!...pero tu no hacias cartas? y no era que solo te habias leido el canuto
>  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:



jejeje, que va mujer, el canuto solo no me he leido.

Tengo (buenos) 6 libros, 5 de ellos de cartomagia (bueno, el de rutinas asombrosas mayoritariamente es de monedas, pero combina las dos modalidades).

Y exclusivamente de monedas tengo el BOBO que no he estudiado a fondo, pues hay mucho material.


Claro, lo que mayoritariamente hago y lo que (hasta el momento) mejor se me da son las cartas (las mujeres no !!!!   :( ). Pero como me interesa tambien las monedas (aunque hay no empecé fuerte con ellas) pues me compre el bobo hace mas de un año.

Pero que en fin, que tienes razon, lo que mas hago son las cartas (y el tonto?   xD).

----------


## Ella

ohh, honorable armand, jajaja...mi memoria me ha fallado, con tanto estudio se me esta atrofiando que desilucion!!!
siempre tuya
claudia jajajajja
besitos a todos!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo recuerdo que para aprenderlo me pasé muuuuuuucho tiempo con la mano metida dentro del bolsillo de la gabardina en plan " Ahora la suelto, ahora la encancho, vaya no se escurre". Poco a poco fue saliendo. La cosa es que al aprenderlo así no me di cuenta qu en el bolsillo no tengo apenas sitio para maniobrar así que me pasaron varias cosas.

 Negativa:  Cuando lo hice fuera del bolsillo me salia a la primera sin problemas. Probablemente me pasé mucho tiempo intentandolo cuando YA sabía hacerlo. Desaproveché por lo menos uno o dos meses jo.

 Positiva: Al no tener casi espacio, los moviemioentos debían ser muy minimos y rápidos, con lo que conseguí eso sí hacer el empalme clasico con mucha economía de movimiento y además bastante rápido.

Y practiaba a todas horas, mientras compraba, en el metro, el bus, incluso si podía en el trabajo con la mano en el bolsillo del pantalón (por esa época trabajaba de pie).

 Yo lo que no consigo todavía es el empalme clásico con mas de 3 monedas. Se me escapan. No hay manera.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Vigila lo de empalmar monedas con la mano metida en el bolsillo del pantalon que la gente es muy mala


...no si al final, entre tu y Ella, nos van a catalogar el foro como para mayores de de 18 años   :Lol:  

Bromas a parte, yo también voy empalmando monedas por ahi. Estoy ahun lejos de hacer juegos, pero cada vez se me ve la mano menos tiesa.  Cada vez que voy a la maquina del cafe, moneda empalmada. Y cada vez se me ve mas natural. De aqui a ... diez años ya estoy haciendo monedomagia   :Lol:  !

----------


## Ella

empalmar 3 monedas...ufff, no he llegado a un a eso, pero quien desempalma de una en una 3 o 4 monedas sin que suenen :Confused:  :(

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy incapaz pero mi hijo mayor lo hace de maravilla. El empalmar cuatro monedas y soltarlas una a una.

Ah, tiene 8 años.

----------


## Ella

que mono!!!, bueno..yo estoy progresando, eh?  :Wink1:  jajajaj
besitos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Yo soy incapaz pero mi hijo mayor lo hace de maravilla. El empalmar cuatro monedas y soltarlas una a una.
> 
> Ah, tiene 8 años.


...de tal palo tal astilla, pero este parece que puede incluso superar al padre... :D

----------


## eidanyoson

no sabia q mi respuesta iba a ser tan pornográfica jijiji.

Claro q ahora me explico porque huían anto las damas en la discoteca mmmm.....


jejeje

----------


## Ella

si, si eidan, yo creo que si una chica ve dentro de una discoteca, con el calor de las luces y el ritmillo, a un chico de gabardina, con la mano todo el rato en el bolsillo que se nota que se mueve....mmmm, malo, malo,eh?
oye, ignoto, podrias hacer un video de tu baby haciendonos algo..anda, jooo, sera una monada
besitos

----------


## Ella

mmm, tu querida...  :Oops:   no me digas esas cosas que me sobreecitas..y luego pasa lo que pasa, dejas de escribir y te extraño :(

----------


## Ella

bueno, voy progresando, ya se hacer emplame multiple oblicuo, por fin!!, lo que me ha costado... 
besos

----------


## ignoto

Mi hijo vió un DVD de Henry Evans haciendo una especie de matrix y, mientras mirábamos hacia otro lado, el chaval se puso a hacer lo mismo.
Al parecer lleva tiempo con el tema pero no hay manera de obligarle a hacerlo delante de nadie.
Él utiliza monedas de 1 euro. Yo soy incapaz de manejarlas.

----------


## magomago

Es bueno ponerle a los niños,videos de grandes profesionales de la magia para que asi se vayan acostumbrando a saber como debe de hacerse,no como las tendencias que se llevan ahora en la juventud ,sobre todo de los USA que se dedican a cortes extremos ,de mucha habilidad eso si ,pero en mi opinion no hacen magia,sino malabarismos.A ver si pronto tenemos a Ignoto Junior por este foro entonces.

----------


## ignoto

Acabo de encargarle a Mariano un DVD de magia para niños para él.
Si su madre no me amputa algo por intentar llenarle lacasa de magos, esto va a ser una saga.
¡Ojo! Soy padre de familia numerosa.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Acabo de encargarle a Mariano un DVD de magia para niños para él.
> Si su madre no me amputa algo por intentar llenarle lacasa de magos, esto va a ser una saga.
> ¡Ojo! Soy padre de familia numerosa.


Familia nomerosa? ...pero cuantos tienes? Se lo deben pasar bomba contigo!

----------


## Ella

que guay! familia numerosa...yo tb quiero tener muchos hijos... :D

----------


## Gusruy

Jajajaja Ignoto ya tengo nombre artistico para ti "FECUNDATOR". Ella yo tambien quiero tener muchos retoños...  :Oops:  además tengo buena genética.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## ignoto

Una buena noticia, Ignoto no es un nick. Es mi nombre artístico.
Tengo tres hijos (y ya no habrán mas, espero).
El mayor es el mas hábil (por supuesto, son 8 años y se nota) pero el mediano es el mas inclinado hacia la magia. Levita varitas y esas cosas de niños.
El pequeño es pequeño. Cuatro años no dan para mucho.

----------


## magomago

Pues hay que mirar el lado comercial,fijate tu a parte de hacer tu magia,puedes hacer una gran gala contigo y con todos tus hijos cuando aprendan a hacer magia.Y hacer precio especial por 4 magos al precio de 3 por ejemplo.
Podriais llamaros el Show de los Ignotos.O no se.... habria que pensar un nombre y un slogan.

----------


## Ella

> Ella yo tambien quiero tener muchos retoños...  además tengo buena genética.
> 
> Un saludo.
> Gustavo.


mmmm,eso ha sonado a proposicino indecente..me gusta me gusta  :P 
lo de la buena genetica es porque eres guapo e inteligente o por ser muy fertil?? :D
yo soy las 2 cosas...se mueren por mis ovarios :D
besos

----------


## magomago

Ya sabeis,intercambiaros los telefonos,luego concertais una cita,una cena romantica.Os haceis unas magias por aqui,un juego de gomitas que penetran por allá,os enseñais vuestros respectivos F.P. y luego ....OS LEEIS LOS LIBROS DE ASCANIO y a dormir cada uno para su casita.
Exijo moderacion.... soy muy pequeño y estas proposiciones tan indecentes me dice mi mama que no las lea.

----------


## ignoto

Me estáis poniendo en un compromiso.
Hablemos de magia y de ir empalmados.

----------


## Ella

eso eso . que yo empalmo de 3 en 3...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Me estáis poniendo en un compromiso.
> Hablemos de magia y de ir empalmados.


:shock: Ignoto, a ver si lo van a estar leyendo tus retoños!!! ...espero que no les dejes acceder al foro, que visto lo que se dice, al mayor ahun le quedan 10 años para poder leer según que post!   :Lol:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> eso eso . que yo empalmo de 3 en 3...


Comorrr? ...todo lo haceis a lo grande! ...menudo frustre, no me quedan a mi años para empalmar 2 simultaneamente...

----------


## magomago

Tu tranquilo ,hay cosas que se empalman con mayor facilidad que otra,asi que paciencia y ale ... Uno de los consejos de los grandes maestros de la empalmacion,es que estes empalmado y empalmando todo el dia.Empalmando con monedas,chapitas,etc,etc.
Uno de los objetos que mas facilmente se empalma es por ejemplo una chapa de coca-cola,al tener esos bordecitos.
Fdo.Club de amigos del empalme

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> ... Uno de los consejos de los grandes maestros de la empalmacion,es que estes empalmado y empalmando todo el dia.


 :shock:  vaya consejos, tu... ir empalmado todo el día... y eso no será un poco molesto?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Bromas a parte, tomo nota. Ya suelo empalmar monedas a la minima oportunidad. No veas que verguenza el otro dia, con un proveedor estavamos de chachara, y el tio, asi como de repente, estaba hablando por el mobil y como que se despide, me da la mano con prisas y yo con la moneda en la mano! total, que salió la moneda disparada y el tio se me quedó mirando como diciendo:"que hace este tio?"   :Oops:

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno, bueno acabamos de descubirir el erotismo de la magia. Lo de buena genetica lo decía por todo en general  :Wink:  y me ha gustado esa idea de la cita jajajaja. solo que acabaria la cita haciendote levitar como Copperfield.
Usar el termino empalme en estas situaciones me parece tan peligroso como usar el de polvos mágicos.
 :Oops:  

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Ella

bueno, a mi me da que levitarias tu...mm, papi!! ,jajajajaja
besos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> bla, bla y bla


Ahí me has gustado Armand, metiendo leña al fuego   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## marcel

Perdonar que me ponga en la conversacion , yo e visto algun video de Ella, y no me estraña que se pierdan por sus ovarios.Si yo fuera de Madrid... :evil:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...y casi te digo que sin ser de Madrid, yo si no estuviese comprometido, me cogía el puente aereo y me presentaba en la capital el lunes mismo, baraja en mano (para disimular), y ala, me iba a marcar uno pases que se me iba a quedar corta la castellana!

----------


## Ella

jajajaj..bueno!!, como se nota que soy la unica chica :D
aparte, peor que polvos magicos y empalmar es la palbra raven, o no?
besitos!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...no eres la única, hay una paisana mia, Carmen. Creo que es de tu edad también... magos de Barcelona y cercanías, si quereis conocer a una maga, yo os puedo presentar a una   :Lol:  .
...Carmen, es broma, eh!   :Oops:  ... avisame cuando bajes a la SEI eh!...si quieres, claro...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> peor que polvos magicos y empalmar es la palbra raven, o no?
> besitos!


...bueno, esto es como el test de Rochard, cada uno ve en las manchas de tinta lo que quiere ver   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

ey, que yo lo decia por los mensajes que habiais puesto sobre los fp,polvos magicos... que deciais que suena mal
una chica educada, pura y virginal como yo no piensa en esas cosas....aun  :Wink1: 
besos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...usted perdone mademoiselle!!!    ...no debería usted frecuentar según que ambientes...
Oye, que todo esto es broma, eh!

----------


## Ella

lo se cuerrrrrrrrpoooooooooooooo  8)

----------


## marcel

Sera broma lo que dicen ellos , yo no  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## ramonety

Para hacer trucos con monedas y no se queden pegadas en la mano y deslicen bien, alguien sabe de alguna crema o polvos que se pueden usar y donde se pueden conseguir.

Me parece que en algun sitio de por aqui lei algo, que tambien servia si tenias las manos sudadas, pero no puedo encontrarlo.

Gracias y saludos.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

He leido muchas veces a  "moderadores" y seres del "circulo interno" reñir a los "recien llegados por escribir chorradas en el foro.
 La mayoria de las veces con razón.
pero por favor.
PREDICAD CON EL EJEMPLO.

----------


## zarkov

Puede que tengas razón, pero no olvides lo de 

"haz lo que bien digo, pero no hagas lo que mal hago"

y

"aquel que esté limpio de chorradas que escriba el primer post"

Los seres "especiales" también tienen sus debilidades.

Sí, creo que tienes razón   :Lol:

----------

